# Anzeigenproblem bei Applet



## amateur (11. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

Mein derzeitiges Problem ist das die Anzeige meines Applets nicht richtig funktioniert.

Also. Ich habe ein Applet, bei dem ich auf Buttondruck Panels austausche. In Eclipse funktioniert das auch richtig. Möchte ich das aber ausserhalb von Eclipse aufrufen, funktioniert es nicht mehr. Genauer heißt es, dass das erste Panel angezeigt wird, drücke ich den Button, dann erscheint auch das zweite Panel, aber das dritte erscheint auf Buttondruck nicht. Hat irgendeiner eine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte? Mir fällt dazu nämlich nichts mehr ein.

Gruss


----------



## Noar (11. Mai 2006)

Bekommst du denn Fehlermeldungen, wenn du den Button das zweite mal drückst?

Zeig doch mal den entsprechenden Code. Sonst ist es ohne hellseherische Fähigkeiten schwer, dir zu helfen.

Gruß,
Noar


----------



## Gast (11. Mai 2006)

Hab den Fehler gefunden. 
Wollte im zweiten Panel eine Datei erstellen, auf die im dritten zugegriffen werden soll. Konnte die Datei allerdings nicht erstellen. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass mein Applet nicht die Berechtigung dafür hat. 
Aber trotzdem Danke.


----------

